# Yorkshire Meet



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Just wanted to put this one out there as we are looking at holding a regular Maxolen meets throughout 2012 and wanted to know are any of the members up for meet at Maxolen HQ (Leeds) at some point in February? :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

What is involved in your meets? 

:wave::thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

yep and sarah there is alsorts to buy


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Hi Sarah depending on what people suggest we try and keep meets at our HQ as relaxed and informal as possible and let you guys decide what you would like to cover product wise.

We do various demo's on different types of products then let you guys try some things for yourself, we have an extensive range of products covering every aspect of car care. 

If you've never machine polished before we let you loose on test panels so you can try different machines and products to help you find what suits you and so on :thumb:


----------



## richtsport (Jun 6, 2010)

count me in, nice to know of some reasonably local suppliers


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

might get along
all depends on my shift pattern
always up to meet fellow polishers


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I could be up for this I'm only in halifax


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Im in Sheffield sounds good


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Could be up for this date dependant, any chance to take the car for a spin 

SToc meet soon as well


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Only in York so would be up for it depending on date/time etc

cheers


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm in depending on dates :wave:


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Razzzle said:


> Could be up for this date dependant, any chance to take the car for a spin
> 
> SToc meet soon as well


:lol: who knows.

Where is it?

We will have to try and set one up to be at our place? :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Make near the end of the month and I meant be tempted to try some products


----------



## deanquartermain (Jun 28, 2008)

Count me in only in Sheffield


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

pee said:


> Make near the end of the month and I meant be tempted to try some products


We will have to look at the diary and get a couple of dates to put forward and go with the majority vote if that suits everyone?


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Cool - will it be on a weekend?


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Richors said:


> Cool - will it be on a weekend?


we shall try for a weekend if its going to be more suitable for people :thumb:


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

I am in, you are only down the road from me (Morley) and I know roughly where you are based


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

i would come but i tend to get lost in leeds then just turn round and go home mardy lol


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Its easy to get to, just need to make sure it isn't a date when Leeds are playing at home


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

dazfr said:


> i would come but i tend to get lost in leeds then just turn round and go home mardy lol


Nice and easy to find at the back of Elland road stadium in between the Leeds Porsche and Bentley centres :thumb:


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Hou said:


> Its easy to get to, just need to make sure it isn't a date when Leeds are playing at home


No problem even on a match day we have a nice secure car park which fits about 30 cars comfortably :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah dont go down the side of the stadium like i did first time, as pedestrianised ...:lol: 

Always been a laid back affair and as mentioned is a great way to have a bash at machine polishing.... safe in the knowledge its not your paint....:lol:


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

james_death said:


> Yeah dont go down the side of the stadium like i did first time, as pedestrianised ...:lol:
> 
> Always been a laid back affair and as mentioned is a great way to have a bash at machine polishing.... safe in the knowledge its not your paint....:lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

Happy new year james how you doing? :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well as of Jan the First im yet another year older....:lol:

Not too bad.... still have a gammy shoulder and arm from a muscle sprain thats just not getting chance to recover.... Hope all is Good with you Pat and family and the business....:wave:

Now for those still wondering about attending or simply wondering what attending the Maxolen HQ is like...

Here is a little write up i did on one of the days i attended....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=237269

Have attended two so far and the day gives you plenty of chance to try out the Maxolen Range... :thumb:


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice, I'll be up for this!

Wouldn't mind a few pointers on how to 'perfect' my rotary technique.


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Guys I should have a couple of dates to throw at you for the meet at Maxolen HQ by the end of this week.

I'm just needing to get a couple of other things confirmed this week so I know which weekends we have free in February I'm trying to confirm it for a weekend as that should be better for most :thumb:

If the people interested can add to the thread I will message you with dates once confirmed?


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

your next to elland road. as if that is litteraly 5 mins from me count me in lol.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

If im off, leeds is only 45 mins away so i'll be in too


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

iv asked if a few other celica guys want to come along i know a few near me if thats ok?


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

tom-coupe said:


> iv asked if a few other celica guys want to come along i know a few near me if thats ok?


Not a problem Tom we shouldn't have a problem accommodating :thumb:


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

if its on a weekend then ill come. 

weekdays would have to be a no go as iam away all week.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Could well be up for this.

would love to see a glass polishing demo and maybe have a go?


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

If this is on a Sunday I might be able to pop along


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Might pop along to this


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

just sent you a pm mate.


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

tom-coupe said:


> just sent you a pm mate.


Got it tom it's something we can look at on the day :thumb:


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Serious said:


> Could well be up for this.
> 
> would love to see a glass polishing demo and maybe have a go?


its what these days are made for :thumb:


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

-Mat- said:


> Might pop along to this


more than welcome :thumb:


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

will you be selling products on the day?


----------



## richtsport (Jun 6, 2010)

have we got a date yet?


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

grant motox said:


> will you be selling products on the day?


Can be arranged if people wish to make a purchase :thumb:


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

richtsport said:


> have we got a date yet?


I will be sending the dates we can fit in for February to all who are interested at the end of this week :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

if weather is good i may bring the bike along for few tips


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Tom_the_great said:


> if weather is good i may bring the bike along for few tips


Not a problem Tom :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah would love to come. I got a DA Pro for my b'day July last year and have not used it as yet. Maybe, after a demo I'll be all over it


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah would love to come. I got a DA Pro for my b'day July last year and have not used it as yet. Maybe, after a demo I'll be all over it


Who knows it could give you the courage :thumb:


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

i will pop over be good to get some pointers on using a DA


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

yep count me in dependent on the date


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

davewhitt said:


> yep count me in dependent on the date


will do dave thanks :thumb:


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

hopefully will be able to make it


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Date is set find out here Yorkshire Meet


----------

